# You must of thought about it !!!



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 24, 2011)

Yep, Put a Dutch treat In the Mrs. Tomatoe Topsy Turvy, I'm gonna have to get her another, gonna do a couple hanging baskets on the sunny side of the patio too,


----------



## SensiStarFan (May 24, 2011)

Your leaves will turn themselves over so that the "tops" of the leaves still face the sunlight.  The shoots and branches will turn into "J" shapes and still grow up towards the light.  The plant will still grow and produce great buds, but the bottom line is that if you put that plant in the ground and treat it well it will do better than any plant grown in topsy turvy grow bags.  The reasons are numerous...roots still grow according to gravity so your roots will bundle up at the bottom (or rather the top) of the turvy grow bag.  Whenever you water/fertilize, nutrient solution will run out of the bag and down (up) the plant, wetting your buds.  And lastly, MJ grows as a bush, not as a vine.  Things like tomatoes that grow heavy, hanging fruit, are much better suited for the topsy turvy.  Imagine taking a Pine tree and putting it in a 2 gallon grow bag and hanging it upside down.  Do you think it will do as well as a pine tree grown in well amended soil in the ground, being allowed to grow the way it evolved over thousands of years to grow?

  I'm sorry if I sound rude or like I am bashing your idea.  But this has been done.  And it does not do as well as normal vertically grown plants.


-SSF-


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 24, 2011)

well you know sensi if you read the name of the thread, it appears i'm aware that its been done, so what's your point, why are you being so negative. try and have some fun and take care of sensi's plants,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2011)

I don't think Sensi is being negative.  This has been talked about and done a lot.  I think he just wants newbies to know that this is really not the best way to grow (even if you are growing tomatoes).


----------



## SensiStarFan (May 24, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> well you know sensi if you read the name of the thread, it appears i'm aware that its been done, so what's your point, why are you being so negative. try and have some fun and take care of sensi's plants,


 
Wasn't trying to be negative, just saying it doesn't work well for MJ and pointing out the issues you will run into.  MJ plant growth is influenced by both gravitropism and phototropism, meaning gravity and the light source affect how the plant grows.  Reversing these two things is not going to make the plant happy.  As I said in my first post it will still work so good luck, but temper the expectations and be aware there are things that can go wrong with this that you normally wouldn't have to worry about.

-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz (May 24, 2011)

how do you water the plant :doh: ?


----------



## SensiStarFan (May 24, 2011)

regardless, sorry if I came across as rude or bashing your idea.  Twas not my intention sir.

-SSF-


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 24, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> well you know sensi if you read the name of the thread, it appears i'm aware that its been done, so what's your point, why are you being so negative. try and have some fun and take care of sensi's plants,


  I saw in your grow journal that you had enough already to fill 50 mason jars so what the heck.  Break up the monotony and have some fun with it.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 27, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> how do you water the plant :doh: ?


 From a hole in the top of the root bag, because the water will probably leak out if you over water I'll probably not have to spray it foliarly.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 27, 2011)

*skag*---grow journals are fun to watch---i am subscribing to this one


----------



## PencilHead (May 27, 2011)

Skag, what's gonna happen when you water while in flower?  Think it'll present a bud-rot prob?  Don't you guys have pretty high humidity there?

But, if you're just playing, who cares, right?


----------



## orangesunshine (May 27, 2011)

imo---like sensi said those stems should bend upwards to the light all become U shaped---my money is on skag and a pretty funky looking healthy plant---


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 27, 2011)

It should be fun skagit, there is no better way to try something then to do it, especially if you can! Good luck !


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 27, 2011)

It's all where its hung at in my opinion, ya its just for fun, actually it's the wifes grow, if I need that plant it will go upright in a 3 gallon pot in a heartbeat, The DT grows kinda vine-ish anyway, at least from clones, it will do excellent in hanging baskets on the patio. i'll hang her in the new GreenToo this fall, no more bud rot


----------



## nova564t (May 27, 2011)

I will keep an eye on this one.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 25, 2011)

It was the greatest of conversation pieces over the summer, she's got some great pop-corn buds, only one cola remained upright, I carried it out and hung it in the sunshine this morning, it's just not done yet. It was a fun grow, I gave away a few cuttings to friends during the veg. always handy. lots of fun, I certainly glad i'm not depending on the yield for stash,


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thats awesome man!


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like a fun grow, hope u enjoyed it


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 25, 2011)

awesome man, just awesome. My buddy used one of these and yeah, hardly any yield comparable to (smart)pots and whatnot. After yrs, it's about having fun. Good job at getting those genetics spread. The first thing i did with my Jack47's was give away cuttings to a few growers to spread the wealth.

eace: and Mad Props,

7greeneyes


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 30, 2011)

Just wieighed the cured final product, 68 grams


----------

